# Obd connector not working



## LORTIZ (Oct 6, 2009)

I own a 1999 740i and the obd connector is not working and the car won't pass state inpection because of it, can somone help me out in solving this problem?


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

had the same problem on my 5er, under the hood there is a round 20 pin connector. it was a little lose, i went out, poped the hood and turned it until it was tight. got my scanner all was good.


----------



## s7000 (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm having the same issue!

Help...


----------

